# Naruto and Sasuke sketches



## Jynx (May 20, 2006)

yep, i ain't dead yet.

I've noticed alot of recent fanart have been steering offcourse from the original naruto style. and while i find that fine (as everyone has thier own style) i'd like to start contributing more naruto styled fanworks.

So here are two i sketched up last night.

Old-school Naruto.



and Time-skip Sasuke.



i think i made the locks of sasuke's hari too big, it gives him kinda a kratos look.

(Was I the only one that noticed in 307 that sasuke looked like he was either wearing eyeshadow or hadn't slept in a few weeks?)


----------



## KuroKaster (May 20, 2006)

not bad, like the naruto one the best


----------



## az0r (May 20, 2006)

i like sasuke he looks very bad ass lol


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2006)

Naruto tis cute. <3
Sasuke looks like one of those bad-ass people from Shoujo-type-ish manga.

Basically: kick ass.


----------



## Gambitz (May 20, 2006)

wow they both look great l like the naruto one better but there both nice good job man


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (May 21, 2006)

Hehe...I like Naruto's expression XD


----------



## Astronaut (May 21, 2006)

aw.

Naru is making a cute face.
XD


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (May 21, 2006)

Great stuff. I especially love the Naruto one


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

the naruto is much better than the sasuke except the konoha symbol.....


----------

